# transit campervan



## norrie14 (Feb 24, 2013)

hi some photos of my van done last winter took 3 month but still adding to it


----------



## norrie14 (Feb 24, 2013)

been mostly all over scotland me and granson fishing and camping but to old for tents


----------



## norrie14 (Feb 24, 2013)

some more


----------



## noarlunga (Feb 24, 2013)

Excellent work. I like the way you've carved up the space. It looks really efficient.

J


----------



## ellisboy (Feb 24, 2013)

Nice work!


----------



## AeroNautiCal (Feb 25, 2013)

+1 to both of the above comments. I love it!

Is the rooflight a Mink Heki Plus?


----------



## norrie14 (Mar 3, 2013)

yes





AeroNautiCal said:


> +1 to both of the above comments. I love it!
> 
> Is the rooflight a Mink Heki Plus?


----------



## norrie14 (Mar 3, 2013)

*transit van*

some more photos for a member this is a 70lt fresh water tank hope you can make it out
how i fix it if you need any more info lets know 





norrie14 said:


> some more


----------



## phillybarbour (Mar 8, 2013)

Great job on the van.


----------



## tclarkie (Apr 13, 2013)

It looks great i like your conversion. I am doing another ford transit van conversion but the van i have is the xlwb (1998) and planning doing a similar layout has yours. What size transit van is yours lwb or xlwb.


----------



## frontslide (Apr 13, 2013)

tclarkie said:


> It looks great i like your conversion. I am doing another ford transit van conversion but the van i have is the xlwb (1998) and planning doing a similar layout has yours. What size transit van is yours lwb or xlwb.


Cracking job that fella! how wide did you make the bed?


----------



## n brown (Apr 13, 2013)

nice job! tell me you didn't make the kitchen worktop ?


----------



## lotusanne (Apr 13, 2013)

Looks great, I love the layout.  Is it a single permanenent bed at back and double from lounge area?


----------



## norrie14 (Apr 14, 2013)

hi its the xlwb


----------



## norrie14 (Apr 14, 2013)

n brown said:


> nice job! tell me you didn't make the kitchen worktop ?



work top came out of bailly caravan


----------



## norrie14 (Apr 14, 2013)

lotusanne said:


> Looks great, I love the layout.  Is it a single permanenent bed at back and double from lounge area?



yes single permanenent at back and double in lounge


----------



## norrie14 (Apr 14, 2013)

frontslide said:


> Cracking job that fella! how wide did you make the bed?



lounge area is 4ft6in by 5ft 10 single is 6ft by 22in as bathroom dictates whith but was for grandson but I have
slept in it


----------



## bru (Apr 15, 2013)

nice one looks great


----------



## norrie14 (Apr 17, 2013)

*transit camper finished*

all done for know just small generator but can get that anytime that's me up in skye last week
sun all day but cold great to get away


----------



## landyrubbertramp (Apr 22, 2013)

looks great and cool that its another coulour other than the usual white, it gives it a bit of personality.


----------



## Beemer (Apr 22, 2013)

Yup...looking good norrie14 :dance:


----------

